# Bathroom facilities on a different story?



## Jay (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello.  I am working on a two story commercial building....catering kitchens / tasting room on first floor will have complete men's and women's room facilities.   Second floor is private business use for the owners (offices and such).

In looking at the plumbing requirements I am confused by some of the wording and hope someone here can help me out.  The occupancy for the second floor business use will be around 40 people.  It appears I must provide each sex their own facility.  What confuses me is section 7.21.3 "Access to fixtures".  It says in multi story buildings, accessibility to the required fixtures shall not exceed one story.  Does this include the story in question?  So if there were no bathrooms on the second floor (hypothetically), a person could go downstairs (one story), and that might satisfy the code?

New to the commercial realm.  Please excuse what seems to be a straightforward requirement.
Thank you!
Jay


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 16, 2018)

Your restroom can be located on every other floor


----------



## fatboy (Apr 16, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Your restroom can be located on every other floor



Agreed...


----------



## Jay (Apr 16, 2018)

Cool.  Thank you.  Much obliged!


----------



## mark handler (Apr 16, 2018)

make sure the restrooms are on an accessible floor.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 16, 2018)

Restrooms must be accessible at all times either floor is open..... thus putting the restrooms in one tenant would not necessarily be code complaint as the restrooms for the business would be inaccessible if the first floor business is closed. Then it becomes problematic for common use toilets as who is responsible for the cost, upkeep, and cleaning of restrooms - unless common space is provided and maintained by the landlord.


----------

